# My 745i, what rims should I put on?



## Aye Chingow! (Oct 6, 2003)

idrive745 said:


> They look really good......:thumbup:


I like those.

I usually put OEM BMW wheels on my BMWs. For example on my jet black Dinan 5 I had M5 wheels (e39). They looked beautiful, sophisticated, "bad a$$". I am thinking about putting staggered offset 19" M6 wheels on my 7. I have the staggered 19"s on now, but the M6 wheels would be pretty nice.


----------



## idrive745 (Sep 3, 2006)

I have also been thinking of putting the M6 wheels on the 7, but I doubt that they would look good, maybe if they were 20"??


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

KNOWLEDGE said:


> D2
> 
> I might have to shop with you fam..I like your taste.


Not a problem, feel free to contact me anytime


----------



## idrive745 (Sep 3, 2006)

Does anyone have a pic of what the M6 wheels would look like on the 7?


----------



## idrive745 (Sep 3, 2006)

Anyone???


----------



## esoteric (Dec 10, 2005)

KNOWLEDGE said:


> Man, quit playin around and jus go big..I got a 2004 760 with 23's on it. Ride high man.


Knowledge, I am sorry, but I am going to have to say those got to be the ugliest lexani rims I have seen. I love the color of the vehicle, but after seeing every ghetto hood in downtown cleveland with the same type of dish wheel, trying to be a celebrity, it seems you being a celebrity are trying to be hoodish.

I know everyone has there own taste, and i am sure you seen the black 760li with 22's rolling in hollywood, it screems taste compared to the dishes you have on there.

I will standby for the criticism, because i can except it, and will save ya the trouble of looking it up,










here is the rest of the pics:

http://www.esotericsoundandperforma...on=com_gallery&Itemid=&include=view_album.php

I would also love to see pics of the interior with the audio system and PS2's that you have installed

jim


----------



## 740i_want1 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Breyton*

You might want to check out Breyton rims. I love the look given they are a combo of grey and polished. They look sweet on many of the BMWs. I have a set I'm puttting on my 7 that came off my 325ci. They have several sizes and styles and are made specifically for BMWs

http://breyton.com/


----------

